# Fims # 4 toolpost



## mmcmdl (Jul 11, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone uses a Fims post on here .


----------



## darkzero (Jul 11, 2020)

Is that when people brag about how big their lathe is and how big of a tool post it takes but then others figure out they don't actually own the said big lathe?

Foot In Mouth Syndrome.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 11, 2020)

Fims Piston-Type Tool Post with Holder, #4  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Fims Piston-Type Tool Post with Holder, #4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




I think I have 15 or so tool holders for the above post . Norman is right down the road from me so I may have to pick this up if the price is right . I could then sell the entire package and clear out a spot in the basement .


----------



## darkzero (Jul 11, 2020)

I never heard of it before, had to look it up. I've never seen one of those. Reminds of a cross between an Aloris & a KDK. Do Aloris holders fit on it?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 11, 2020)

No , they don't Will . These are in between the CXAs and CAs . I guess it's always possible to alter the dovetail to CAs but I already have my CXAs .


----------



## darkzero (Jul 11, 2020)

I see, thanks Dave. This is my "learned something new" for the day.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 11, 2020)

Clausing 14" x 30" Metal Lathe, Model: 6908  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Clausing 14" x 30" Metal Lathe, Model: 6908 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




So on another note , they also have this sitting down there rusting away . Most likely the VS drive is gone . Wonder how much effort would be needed to set this up with a VFD ?


----------



## 4ssss (Jul 11, 2020)

I have a FIMS tool post on my SB Heavy 10. Best tool post that's ever been made. (Yes, better than Aloris) It has 3 channels on the tool post so you can get up close to the tail stock. They made tool holders for just about every operation you can think of on a lathe. If you can score the tool post with holders, you won't be disappointed.  The tool holders are fairly hard to come by especially for the smaller tool posts. I made a bunch for myself, and have made a few for members on here.  Aloris tool holders, while close don't fit.  FIMS is still in business today in NJ, though they don't have any parts for them. They were also made by DoAll and another co. I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 11, 2020)

I agree , that 3rd channel is handy when getting close to the tailstock . I may just have to pick that post up to complete the set .


----------



## MtnBiker (May 10, 2021)

4ssss said:


> I have a FIMS tool post on my SB Heavy 10. Best tool post that's ever been made. (Yes, better than Aloris) It has 3 channels on the tool post so you can get up close to the tail stock. They made tool holders for just about every operation you can think of on a lathe. If you can score the tool post with holders, you won't be disappointed.  The tool holders are fairly hard to come by especially for the smaller tool posts. I made a bunch for myself, and have made a few for members on here.  Aloris tool holders, while close don't fit.  FIMS is still in business today in NJ, though they don't have any parts for them. They were also made by DoAll and another co. I can't think of at the moment.


I just picked up a 17x40 lathe with a FIMS 60 tool post. Estate sale and sadly all the tooling is gone. Do you know if there are different sizes of tool for this QCTP or anything FINS on Ebay will fit?


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 14, 2022)

I just figured out that this really, really nice tool post I got with my new to me 17x60 is a FIMS.  The label was gone.  Interesting tool post.  After I spent some time with it, I realized it's in fantastic shape under 20 years of oil and dust.  I'm going to introduce it to Mr. Stoddard and his brother Solvent, let them spend some time together then do a complete clean.

The five tool holders I got with it are mixed.  They're going to need some chemical TLC and a reblue.  There are a pair of versatile lathe bit holders, both commercial.  I didn't recognize F-I-M-S as a maker's mark, looks more like an alphanumeric lot code because the S looks like a 5.  Seemed greek to me.  There is an Aloris CA that looks modified for the height screw slot and thread.  I'll have to take another look at the dovetail.  There is also a combination .750 boring bar holder/drill chuck holder.  Why anyone would want a dead drill chuck on the tool post baffles me.  It was set up with a junk chuck that I'm probably going to chuck.  I'm missing one, but it's another type of lathe clamp.

Logically, I am going to need a parting blade holder right away.  I'm thinking about just ordering stock and making my own on the mill.  Gives me an excuse to buy a heavier dovetail cutter.  This CA stuff, and all the 17" tooling is really big, heavy, and cool.  I should be able to power through that stuff on the heavy Lagun for all the stock removal needed to make these things, but until now I've really kept my mill work down to 1/2" end mills and smaller.  Other than facing and surfacing, I'm not equipped for big hogging.  Guess I'd better get some fat end mills in the quiver, too.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 15, 2022)

I have a FIMS post and 20 or so holders , #4 also . They are nice and mine will be residing on the 16" Republic . I did go down and buy the post years back as this thread says . The holders turn up on the bay sometimes if you need them .   I will check my set downstairs , if I have doubles/triples of any holders I'll take a few pics and put them on here .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 15, 2022)

FIMS #4 holders for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for FIMS #4 holders at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				




Here's a blade holder !


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 15, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> FIMS #4 holders for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Get the best deals for FIMS #4 holders at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!
> ...



Well that was easy!  If you find you have an extra lathe bit holder or two, I'd be happy to help reduce your shop clutter.  My time is better spent cleaning up and setting up at the moment, so I won't be burning a Saturday making tool holders until winter at least.

So here is the tool post:




I should have used a soda can for scale.  Makes my AXA stuff look like Fisher-Price.

Below are the tool holders and the other stuff that came in the chip tray.  The most important piece is the spindle to MT4 adapter, glad that was there!  Other than being dirty and a little rusty, they have no signs of abuse.  I'm glad that I got this post with the lathe, it seems rock solid and I don't need to go out and buy one now.





Edit:  It did come with an Aloris CX holder.  It's a little bit larger in the dovetail than the FIMS by maybe 1/16.  Probably too loose to be rigid.  At least somebody tried.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 15, 2022)

The CAs are big and the CXAs are too small for the #4 FIMS . I tried but not worth the effort to make them fit .   Looks like you picked up the blade holder as it is GONE  !  Yep , that's a FIMS for sure .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 15, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Makes my AXA stuff look like Fisher-Price.


Wait till you need the DA Aloris's .   They are some biggins !


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 15, 2022)

I have a #2 (axa size) on my sb9 which I like a great deal. Didn't come with any tool holders so I made a bunch of my own. Speaking of which, I need to make some more..


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 15, 2022)

@pontiac428 Armstrong holders also fit the FIMS FYI . You will need to drill and tap the height screw hole thru though .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 15, 2022)

FIMS #4 set and my remaining Aloris CXAs . I'll post the CXAs soon .


----------



## GlocaDoc (Aug 10, 2022)

I have a #4 and 5 holders. 
Now the problem is only lathes I own is south bend 9A and just recent ( in restoration/ peices) south bend 10L 
This #4 is deff to big. 
I could use the money and just sell it...
Or horde it until the inevitable time comes.when I upgrade my machines swing capabilities  with a 3rd larger swing machine. ?


----------



## GlocaDoc (Aug 10, 2022)

GlocaDoc said:


> I have a #4 and 5 holders.
> Now the problem is only lathes I own is south bend 9A and just recent ( in restoration/ peices) south bend 10L
> This #4 is deff to big.
> I could use the money and just sell it...
> Or horde it until the inevitable time comes.when I upgrade my machines swing capabilities  with a 3rd larger swing machine. ?


Oh and my 10L doesn't have a tool post so maybe a trade.?


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 10, 2022)

GlocaDoc said:


> Oh and my 10L doesn't have a tool post so maybe a trade.?


Are you talking tool holders, or a post?  I could really use some #4 tool holders.


----------



## GlocaDoc (Aug 10, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Are you talking tool holders, or a post?  I could really use some #4 tool holders.


I have the post and five holders I'd rather bundle it all together or whichever will net me a maximum amount of profit so I can buy some standard AXA china doll post that I can use


----------



## GlocaDoc (Aug 10, 2022)

GlocaDoc said:


> I have the post and five holders I'd rather bundle it all together or whichever will net me a maximum amount of profit so I can buy some standard AXA china doll post that I can use


And holders it really stinks only having two I'm not sure what this post is worth but I'd like to assume I should be able to get the $150 AXA and but ton of $20 holders


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 10, 2022)

If you need to sell it, you need to sell it, but I though I'd offer my own cautionary tale. I found a #2 tool post in the Penn State machine shop scrap bin many years ago, bit had a tiny jewelers type lathe at the time do I sold it. Many years later, I got a South bend heavy 9 and bought another #2 for it. I should have kept the original one and the micrometer bed stop I found with it!


----------



## GlocaDoc (Aug 10, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> If you need to sell it, you need to sell it, but I though I'd offer my own cautionary tale. I found a #2 tool post in the Penn State machine shop scrap bin many years ago, bit had a tiny jewelers type lathe at the time do I sold it. Many years later, I got a South bend heavy 9 and bought another #2 for it. I should have kept the original one and the micrometer bed stop I found with it!


Wow I'd take that stop myself now as well!  Yeah one day I'll have a 16 swing and I'll be kicking myself for selling it then but I guess it is what it is if I could get money invested back that's what I'm living day by day not decade by decades so to speak


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 10, 2022)

GlocaDoc said:


> And holders it really stinks only having two I'm not sure what this post is worth but I'd like to assume I should be able to get the $150 AXA and but ton of $20 holders


I have the AXA and a dozen or more holders with it.  I figured I'd sell it with my Atlas when I get the Nardini up and turning, but I'd be better off if I can source some more FIMS kit.  Cash?  Trade?


----------



## GlocaDoc (Aug 10, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> I have the AXA and a dozen or more holders with it.  I figured I'd sell it with my Atlas when I get the Nardini up and turning, but I'd be better off if I can source some more FIMS kit.  Cash?  Trade?


Hmm that surly is tempting! Is there a personal message feature here? Or you can look me up on Facebook  " pawel gloc" my name. Picture is me.sitting with my grandpa  I'd love to have that for my soon to be up and running 10L can't do squat with the big one but look at it.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 10, 2022)

GlocaDoc said:


> Hmm that surly is tempting! Is there a personal message feature here? Or you can look me up on Facebook  " pawel gloc" my name. Picture is me.sitting with my grandpa  I'd love to have that for my soon to be up and running 10L can't do squat with the big one but look at it.


Yes, the site has private messaging.  I'll take some pictures when I get home.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 10, 2022)

I'm confused , who's looking for FIMS ?


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 11, 2022)

Did I say that already?


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 11, 2022)

@GlocaDoc private message sent!


----------



## crd5189 (Wednesday at 11:56 AM)

I have a new to me #4 post (no holders) that I completely disassemble to clean and replace springs, not realizing the male dovetail is adjustable with the spanner nut.  Without a factory holder to reset it too, I can't get back to where I started.  I plan to make my own holders but I would like them to be FIMS interchangeable if I come across ebay or auction finds in the future.

Does anyone have or know where I can find the dovetail dimensions for a #4?  The between roll dimensions and the dovetail depth? Overall height and width would be helpful for picking our stock material.


----------



## pontiac428 (Wednesday at 3:26 PM)

Try indexing the plunger to be flush with the lock ring and face when the lever is in the down position.  The two #4 posts I have are both set up like that.

Height and width of toolholders are almost irrelevant.  You could make a thin one or a thick one.  Each tool holder has its own height setting bolt, so they will fit no matter where the finished tool height is in relation to the post.  The system is tolerant of variance in that sense.

I haven't found any prints, but I can measure and post the dimensions of a #4 holder by the end of the week.  They are super simple- a dovetail, a tool slot, and a few threaded holes.


----------



## crd5189 (Friday at 10:15 PM)

Dimensions would be great. Thanks.  I'll try and reset the lock rings to flush.  I'll just have to buy a dovetail tool and I'll be good to go.


----------



## pontiac428 (Yesterday at 10:40 PM)

Sorry for the delay.  I got the goods.

The critical measurements were checked against five copies of the FIMS 4-B holder.  There are very few critical measurements, in fact the only thing that matters is the dovetail.  The jack screw hole location has a good +/- .200" of tolerance, the pocket for the jack screw perch just has to clear the perch, the height variance between examples was huge.  The tool slot must fit the tool, the fixing bolts fit the tool, so that's all dimensionally unconstrained.  The height, width, and thickness/offset/reach are limited only to what fits.

The dovetail was measured with .250" ground drill rod.  Dovetail depth is dovetail cutter face depth, there is a non-critical chip clearance cut about .015" in the channel.   The calipers were locked at the value found between several blocks.

These are large pictures, click to zoom in.


----------

